# Problems only on HT



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

When I visit HT usually I have to refresh the page up to 6 or 7 times before I can get a page to open ..
I needed to get to my PM's and had to refresh so many times and would have given up if I hadn't of REALLY needed to answer a couple of them about the redbud seeds I had offered ..
As well only on this site my Google toolbar will flash and flash ...even if I sign out and sign back in ...
I also have some what I think is Chinese writing in some areas of advertising....
I had Malware bytes I thought but it isn't on my computer even tho it is listed .
I have tried to delete it from my control panel but it says it is not there ..
I have Avast as my virus protection ..
I HAD Microsoft Security but wasn't happy with how it worked on this laptop ...
Please if you do offer any solutions understand I am VERY computer slow and will need very simple directions ..

Any help anyone can supply would be greatly appreciated ...


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Had similar problems viewing this site on my phone. I disabled java script and the problem stopped.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmm.. what browser are you using to view HT, is it Internet Explorer or Firefox or?


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

If in control panel you see in the uninstall programs list some malware/adware you should uninstall it from there.

You could try downloading Malware bytes again from its website provider and installing it again.

An alternative suggestion in your case might be, since it could be difficult to lead you through technical corrective steps, is instead of a thorough fix, first simply trying out an alternative browser.

That is, for example, if you use Internet Explorer normally to browse the web, to download the free Firefox browser and see how that works for you. Firefox also has ad-blocking add ons that are quite convenient for blocking all sorts of garbage.

Alternatively if you have Firefox already, try using Internet Explorer again to browse HT and see if that works better.

This is keeping it simple, rather than the ideal of a more thorough fix.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"I had Malware bytes I thought but it isn't on my computer even tho it is listed ."

I suspect that you have malware that is trying to play games with you. There are antivirus and a version of malwarebytes that can run from a USB. Describing the steps needed and possible problems is painful enough that I'm not going to do it. I'd sooner muck out a barn.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

When mine acts up is when that 100,000 winner thing flashes. Won't let you back out. Slows everything down real slow or locks up, have to X out at upper right and start over. Not worth coming back any more, that day. This place used to be SOOOO bad with junk ads, been better until a month ago and now that flashing ad. 

Another thing is not completely loading a page, just stays blank and have to back out and try again or loads a couple replies and having to back out or refreshing the page to get it to load completely. Still get the foreign characters but not as bad as it used to be, both language and what looks like computer symbols. 

Picture thing is awful here, some pop up, some you have to click on. OK, but links to facebook and other ones needing clicked on, never load.

Never have these problems anywhere else....James


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Remove the google toolbar that keeps flashing (on Win 7 it's Start>>Control Panel>>Programs and features) highlight Google toolbar and click Remove.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I have tried everything mentioned and nothing has helped ..
I am just about ready to throw in the towel since this is the ONLY site I have any problems with ..I swear...
Just to get this post to open so I could look for any help took refreshing the page 8 times!!!!!!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

It's not just you. I spoke with CMG_Shannon and let her know of the issues. I plan on keeping after her, so to speak, to see what the fix is/may be.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well hallelujah, someone finally sees a problem, lol!  

I gave up even mentioning it because I was always told it was my computer (didn't seem to matter that I have three different ones with three different operating systems and browsers, lol), but I've been having major troubles too. It's one of the main reasons I've been posting less and less around here, just too darn frustrating! This is also the ONLY site I ever have problems with.

The one good thing I can say is I never see the ads everyone complains about. I don't even have Adblocker, so not sure why I don't get them, but I'm not going to question it! But the pictures are another issue, some I can see, some I can't, and there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason. :shrug:

Glad to see you back Kung! I hope your arm is doing well and that you fully recuperated.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't see the ads everyone is talking about either and I also don't have an added add blocker .I see the one about Jeff Foxworthy and the one at the top about 8 second sports and extreme savings ..and those are the only ones I ever see !!!
Thank Goodness someone believes me !!! 
I wa getting ready to put my laptop in the shop and to be honest I have no other form of entertainment and they couldn't tell me how long they would have it ...


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Glad to see you back Kung! I hope your arm is doing well and that you fully recuperated.


Yep, the arm's just fine now. There's a bit of loss of feeling in an area or two of my forearm, but I'll take that over not being able to use the thing. LOL The recovery was ROUGH but necessary. 

Now it's on to a shoulder surgery in a few months. LOL (Just cleaning up scar tissue.)


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

People having problems can try downloading adblock, especially if they are on slow internet just to stop ads from wrenching down load speeds.

I am not sure that is the problem people are having though. I think there is something going on with flashplayer. I only recently added that back to my computer and I have been getting a lot of script errors and freezing pages ever since. None of them have been here, but I do use ad block. I usually encounter it on sites heavy on graphics/scripts like newspaper sites.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Now that is interesting about newspapers online .I do have issues with getting those types of pages to load ..it takes a good bit for them to load ..and usually I will give up and go away ..but it didn't register in my mind because it doesn't happen with any other site I visit and those are just news type pages ..
I will look into what was mentioned above ..maybe I need to remove and add back ??
Thank You Kung for reporting my issues ..I am really at my wits end ..


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I have been having the page loading problems here, too. Probably for two months, at least. Doesn't matter which browser i use.

Mon


----------

